# Caliver for bobcat?



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

I got a bunch of pictures of bobcat on my trail camera this year and am going to try hunting them this winter. Just wondering what caliber most guys use to prevent fur damage?


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

22mag They aren't hard to kill perhaps even a 17HMR you don't need a centerfire rifle to get the job done...


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd stick with the 17hmr over the 22mag. Less likely to go through and make a big exit, and plenty of power. I doubt you'll be shooting over 100 yards.


----------



## Coyotedown (Jun 26, 2016)

Any luck bobcats never hunted them traped them before only seen them in woods twice if weren't in trap so stealth like and blend in so well on top of being in trees most daylight hours prolly walked by hundred never known it what do u use animal distress calls coyete hunt regular and called every preditor in with them but bobcat or lynx


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

I have both 22 mag and 17 HMR, I guess I will use the 17. I called a couple in years ago while coyote hunting, this was before you could hunt them in Newaygo County. Hopefully I can call one in again....


----------

